# Gotta brag up the new place



## wagoneer (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey,

Sorry, but I gotta show off a bit. We're pretty pleased with the way the new place is coming along. This should beat the tent in the summer and the old (1950 8' x 20') trailer in the winter.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Very nice. I can see some good times in the future on that porch.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Wow !, very nice.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

can you give us any details? (ie kit/builder/costs associated with/etc.) I'd really like to have a nice place built on some family land near gaylord.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Nice looking place...


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Show Off? Heck yea I'd be too - I'd proud as a dang peacock and emailing those pictures all over the place LOL - 

very nice - and as someone mentioned, there will 'tales' told on that front pourch for generations to come - doesn't get much better - 

ferg....


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Just drooled all over my keyboard!
Congrats, it's beautiful.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Very Nice, I would also brag that one up....

I am surprised they let you live in a tent and a trailer in Royal Oak...:lol:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Rightfully so. Very nice.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

MSUICEMAN said:


> can you give us any details? (ie kit/builder/costs associated with/etc.) I'd really like to have a nice place built on some family land near gaylord.


 Awesome looking place!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*schWEET!*


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Sweet For Sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buzzy (Dec 18, 2002)

Hard work pays off. Looks Great!


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

That looks great! Did you have any problem w/ bldg. inspector because you used logs for your porch columns? I wanted to do that and he said it wasn't code. I didn't think he was right, but I wasn't in the mood to argue with him at the time.


----------



## wagoneer (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey, thanks everyone. 

The place is actually in Oscoda county, near Lewiston. 
Specs are basic, two bedroom, one bath, with a loft and one big open kitchen and living room area. The footprint is 32' x 28'. 

The builder is right in town, it's called Cripple Creek builders. He mostly builds shells with a finished exterior and leaves the inside including plumbing, electricity, flooring, etc. for you to complete. The porch posts were actually his idea. I never considered the fact that some building dept's might not like it.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sweet place ya got there. I like the siding. 

You are going to have some great times there I am sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

very awesome. is this a hunting camp or just a vacation gettaway?


----------



## wagoneer (Nov 22, 2004)

Hunting will be a big part of it, but there are lots of other activities that will go on here. Riding dirt bikes, cross country skiing, fishing, and hiking are all likely activities.


----------

